# Tetanus??



## dreamfirefarm (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a 3 week old kid with tetanus. Anyone have any experience with this? I can find no wound or scratch. I have her on 1500 units of antitoxin every 12 hours, penicillan, Banamine for fever and pain, ace for muscle relaxation and I am tube feeding her every 6 hours or so. she talks to me and can stand if I pick her up and let her balance. and the ace seriously helps with the muscle tension. This has been 48 hours and no marked improvement yet. Anyone have any ideas? I have done all the research in the vet books. Am looking for actual hands on info? Maybe something that someone did that helped that isnt in the books? Thanks


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry Lynne, no hands on experience here, just encouragement. It sounds like you're doing all the right stuff from the vet books and that she's holding her own at least. They don't give a time when you should see progress if the treatment is working?


----------



## dreamfirefarm (Nov 15, 2011)

They dont give a time and success is marginal according to most referances


----------



## Blackberry Farm (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow! My heart really goes out to you.

We had kids with tetanus this season. I actually need to post about it, because it was really weird, but won't hijack your post. 

We did all that you are doing, in addition to using Dex, as directed by our vet. I strongly suspected their wounds were from disbudding. I have to say, that our outcome was not even remotely as good as yours seems to be. It started suddenly and moved pretty quickly. I wish I could be more help to you. For her to be 48 hours into it, though, and still be alive must be a good sign! Hang in there.

Good luck.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Lynn - if you're still working with this doeling, you might want to try and get in touch with Kat Drovdahl, the herbalist up in Washington State. She may have some suggestions that would be helpful. www.firmeadowllc.com. Caroline


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

Were these kids' dams vaccinated prior to kidding?


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear this but I know Sondra treated one for tetanus successfully but it was quite an ordeal.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

I looked in Kat's book for you, she talks about general immunity support and the HerBiotic formula and Lobelia inflata and cayenne, and keeping them in a quiet, darkish area to keep stress to a minimum.

I would think if she's still hanging in there and "not worse" after 48 hrs, that's probably a good sign.


----------



## dreamfirefarm (Nov 15, 2011)

It's really hard to watch her struggle with no marked improvement going on the 4th day. The fans were vaccinated. But now I wonder if the vaccine was any good. I just don't know. I have her on muscle relaxers. And I am tube feeding her. But is it worth the struggle for her. Will there be residual effects that she will have to struggle with if she survives? All these questions is it worth it for her to have to go through this.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

dreamfirefarm said:


> The fans were vaccinated. But now I wonder if the vaccine was any good. I just don't know.


I'm assuming you meant does. I'm really sorry and hope your kid pulls through. I asked about the vaccination because I worry sometimes about effectiveness when buying vaccines locally. Did they put them in the fridge immediately, or leave them out all day? Hopefully they did the right thing, but with the type of customer service you see at some feed stores I do wonder. Hope you kid improves soon!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry Ive never dealt with it either. Vaccines are no guarantee so its totally possible the vaccine was good. Weird that there isn't a wound... Sorry you are dealing with it. I hate sick critters. Hope she pulls through well.

I know in an old book on farming, they had a faiy simple cure for horses, bleed it until it didn't have sufficient strength for muscle contractions but not enough to kill it! They acted like this was sure fire, so I would think if an animal could survive that way and become useful again, the goat has a chance of being ok as well?


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry, but that sounds like crazy talk, Ashley. If an animal doesn't have enough blood to contract muscles, it cannot live. Period. Heart is a muscle, and so is the diaphram. Not to mention the other problems you'd have from not having enough blood...


----------



## dreamfirefarm (Nov 15, 2011)

Update baby died. And if I ever have another baby with tetanus I will put it down. To much suffering for one little doe to go thru


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry about the little one.


----------



## Blackberry Farm (Jul 7, 2011)

Lynne, I am so sorry.

So sad...

Be encouraged for the care you gave her. A valiant fight from both of you, no doubt.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

So sorry, Lynne.


----------



## dreamfirefarm (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks but being a realist I will never put another one of my babies through that torture it was horrible watching her struggle. And I went home with a new bottle of vaccine and vaccinated every single goat again. I always thought tetanus vaccine lasted a good long time. So I guess the original vaccine was not good. It's very discouraging to rely on something and then after all this find out oh by the way this vaccine wasn't any good anymore. But I guess live and learn?


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm very sorry, Lynn.


----------



## dreamfirefarm (Nov 15, 2011)

Whats even more depressing I had 17 buck kids born and of course they are all healthy as horses and only 6 doe kids sold one of twins lost 2 now only have 3 left and one was given to me. It couldnt have been one of those ornery buck kids No someone is trying to tell me to get out of goats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Some years are just plain hard. I am not sure I would think that is a sign to get out of goats, though!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

It always irritates me when people talk about tetnus as vaccine preventable. It sets people up for disappointment. The vaccine is not a sure bet, 100%. You really shouldn't beat yourself up over one case. It's within the realm of normal. I have thought if I ever had a case, I would put it down too. It is good to have a plan for these things. Also to think about how much money we are willing to spend to save an individual. It's not cruel. It's just common sense.

Hang in there, it will get better. Sometimes we just get all the dumb luck at once.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

So sorry you lost her after so much both of you went thru. I agree with others who say nothing is 100%, and sometimes the "stuff" just piles on all at once. I've been thru some long ordeals to save a couple of goats, and I'm not sure if its worth it or not. Seemed like it, there's benefits, but some regrets, lasting effects etc so not sure it was best. You did all you could for sure.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

So sorry things didn't turn out better.

Yes, I realize the Bleeding thing sounds nuts although not really any more nuts than some of what doctors do today. I can't remember it well and there could have been more to it. But the point was if the animal survived, they apparently went back to productivity.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry, not trying to pick on you, Ashley! But it did sound totally weird. I'm sure there are a lot of weird treatments, though.

Sorry to hear the little doeling didn't make it, Lynne. 

No vaccine, tetanus or otherwise, is 100% effective every time.


----------



## informative (Aug 24, 2012)

Trying to think of any ideas... Since tetanus infection almost always enters from the soil through a scratch (commonly thought from a rusty item but doesn't have to be rusty just anything sharp that scratches the skin could be a pointy twig) and most likely places for a scratch to occur is the legs you might try spreading a small amount of neosporin on the lower leg areas? 

You can get small 1/3 oz tubes for $1 at dollar tree seems a cheap price to pay for added insurance and cant see how it could be harmful. I had an uncle few weeks ago bit his cuticle on his finger and wound up in the hospital with a septic line going up his arm - he could have treated the arm infection battle all week without progress because the source of the infection needed to be cleaned (soap water & alcohol) and then dressed (with neo and bandage) before any of the other stuff would help much.

Best of luck


----------

